# I think my john deere trs27 should throw snow farther



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

just this season I got a john deere trs27, with a 8 hp tecumseh. I put a new carb on it and it is running good, but I was wondering how far it should throw the snow. It will throw it like less than 10 feet with the chute pointing off to the side. it will throw it farther of course if I open the chute clear up, but I dont want to blow the snow so straight up! this is my first blower so maybe it is just me. I dont think the belt is slipping, and I did check the belts at the beginning of the season they look good to me, and one is even new.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

adjust the chute to 3/4 of all the way up.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

"10 feet with the chute pointing off to the side" sounds pretty normal to me..
especially with a TRS..(which is a fairly "middle of the road" machine as far as power goes.)
with the chute aimed up, you should get 20 feet..

the consistancy of the snow plays a huge part too..
if its "warm" heavy, and wet snow..air temp of 25 to 35, the snow wont go far..its too heavy and too much water content..

If you have a nice "cold" powdery dry snow, Air temp of 20 or lower, you will get much better distance..

but based on your description, it sounds pretty normal..
what was the air temp when you were using it?

Scot


----------



## AATEC (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a John Deere Trs 27 I bought brand new and I would not recommend it to friends. It was not really a John Deere and that is very dishonest to say the least. Over priced and poor quality.
If I was a dealer I would be very disgusted. I also have a have a John Dear riding lawnmower I bought brand new and the 48 inch deck rotted out. They wanted $1700.00 just for a new metal deck. Our Simplicty riding mower with a 48 inch deck is 10 years older and its in great shape. Both were kept inside 100% of the time and both got full service at the John Deere and Simplicity dealers. The Simplicity was used on a lot bigger lot than the john Deere. In fact my TRS 27 is up for sale cheap.
Mike


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

jdtrs27 said:


> just this season I got a john deere trs27, with a 8 hp tecumseh. I put a new carb on it and it is running good, but I was wondering how far it should throw the snow. It will throw it like less than 10 feet with the chute pointing off to the side. it will throw it farther of course if I open the chute clear up, but I dont want to blow the snow so straight up! this is my first blower so maybe it is just me. I dont think the belt is slipping, and I did check the belts at the beginning of the season they look good to me, and one is even new.


If you have more than 1/4 inch of space between the impeller and drum put in an impeller kit. You can make it for very little money using 4x6 sheet of baler belt or thick rubber material some nylock nuts and fender washers and bolts. I used and like the baler belt since it is made just like a tire and I did this 5 years ago and my Predator powered MTD throws snow 40 feet. I just blew my driveway today and I was throwing snow into my neighbor's yards


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome Mike.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Mike- sadly the Murray Built machines didn't hold up well where as the Ariens built machines for JD proved to be very good. I've owned a few TRS27s and a TRS32 and at one time had 5 at various church buildings that I worked on (now 2). They were good for about 10 years of use and then everything but the engine would crap out. I parted out 3 of the church machines and sold the engines. 


While the original post was from 2011, I'll answer the question- No, the TRS machines did not throw snow very far, even the Ariens built machines didn't. (but did throw better and farther than the Murray machines) I'd save the money and get a machine that was built to throw farther.


----------

